# 3D content



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been going with a minimalist approach in my home theater. I do not want a blu-ray player in my shelf, however, I would like to be able to rip some 3D blu-rays and play them back on my HTPC. (which is in my home theater setup) The answer I get from you guys will determine whether or not I pull the trigger on a 3d projector like the HD33 or PT-AE7000

Is anyone here watching 3D content like this? If so, explain some of it to me. What software and hardware are you using. Thanks!

(EDIT: I see DvdFAB has a 3D bluray ripping program. It appears to retain the 3d characteristics. My main concerns: retaining 1080p quality and the necessary hardware/software to play them back on my HTPC)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

3D still hasn't hit 'mainstream' enough to develop the information you need. There just aren't enough users out there at the moment. Sure, a lot of people have 3D displays but the majority do not use the 3D portion.


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

A lot of software can play 3D content. I think PowerDVD and other common apps do it. VLC might even do it, and it's totally free! XBMC and other HTPC systems are working on getting it to work in linux, but I'm not certain of the status of it.

Nvidia has the Nvidia 3D PlayTV software as well as many graphics cards that handle 3D content. Check out their website for more info. They have a lot of good information. http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-main.html

I can't tell you anything about ATI's compatible equipment. I got frustrated with their website and went back to what I know, haha.

I got the Nvidia Geforce GT 430 graphics card for 20 bucks on newegg which supports HD 7.1 surround sound, 3D blu ray, and 3D digital movies. I _think_ the HD33, like the HD66, has to have the Optoma 3D-XL device to display 3D, but I'm not sure. If that's the case, then a Geforce graphics card and Nvidia's 3D Vision, you might be able to work around it. Check out my post about the 3D-XL for more info on that.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

borednerds said:


> A lot of software can play 3D content. I think PowerDVD and other common apps do it. VLC might even do it, and it's totally free! XBMC and other HTPC systems are working on getting it to work in linux, but I'm not certain of the status of it.
> 
> Nvidia has the Nvidia 3D PlayTV software as well as many graphics cards that handle 3D content. Check out their website for more info. They have a lot of good information. http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-main.html
> 
> ...



My home theater PC, doubles as a gaming machine. I currently have an ATI 6950 card installed. I found this on ATI's webiste: 

http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-hd3d/Pages/supported-hardware.aspx

It basically shows a decent sized list of equipment that is compatible with ATI's 3D implementation. My head is spinning with all of this. It seems you have too many approaches by manufacturers, etc, to implement 3D. Also, I pulled up 3D-XL on optima's website. the HD33 is not listed as a device that requires it. I'm not even sure what it is, it appears to be software that runs on the HTPC but I'm not sure. I have decided that there is enough 3D movies and content out there to start working towards a 3D home theater. I want something that will do 1080p native, as the HD33 promises. They simply state that you just need the 3d playback and 3d active shutter glasses. I can get my hands on some 3d blu-rays but I wasn't taking the purchase of a new projector seriously until someone else has documented their experiences. (also my HTPC has a blu-ray drive) My confusion comes in on all of this when I can't determine if 3D is software driven, hardware driven or both. Will all blu-ray computer drives be able to handle 3D blu-rays or do I have to purchase a special drive too... You see why my head is spinning? Obviously it will just take more research, I just didn't want to reinvent the wheel since others out there have already done and done it well.

EDIT - Nevermind, I see the 3D-XL is an adapter the size of a small cable box. No thanks


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

I typically don't double post but I wanted to get seperate thoughts on this too. I found there are 2 types of 3d;

HDMI 1.4 3d

PC 3D

Bill Livolsi over at projector central wrote up a review on the HD33. He states this: 

he Optoma HD33 is a projector of firsts. It is Optoma's first 1080p 3D projector. Previously, the company has made a number of 720p DLP Link 3D projectors meant to be used with PCs, but this is their first foray into HDMI 1.4 compatible 3D. It is also the first 1080p 3D projector under $3000. Other 1080p 3D projectors start at $3499 and go up from there. Finally, it is the first 3D projector to our knowledge to use RF glasses technology, eliminating concerns about line of sight and screen bounce.

In one of his posts he responds to a question:

the HD3300 is an HD33 with ISF options, sold through authorized resellers and custom installers. As for your other question, you're sort of out of luck--the HD33 will do HDMI 1.4 3D but not PC 3D, while the GT750 will do PC 3D but not HDMI 1.4 3D. To do both, you'd need a projector like the GT750 plus an adapter box like Optoma's 3D-XL. 

However, one of his readers states this: (which has me excited)

Bill, one quick clarification - you mentioned in one of your responses that PC 3d and hdmi 1.4 3d are not possible without an adapter box - that is not correct, actually. Both ATI and Nvidia fully support directly outputting hdmi from a PC for movies or for games.

Nvidia I believe requires a 240 or higher (though keep in mind 3d gaming requires about twice the capability from the card), and ATI requires one of their 6xxx series cards. And of course the card must have an HDMI port.

So long as those requirements are met, you can do the following:

Assuming you have a bluray drive, bluray 3d plays from Cyberlink PowerDVD or Arcsoft TotalMediaTheatre to hdmi 1.4 via ATI card with no additional software (Nvidia requires the 3dtv play software).

90%+ games can operate in 3d using tridef or iz3d on an ATI card or using 3dtv play on an nvidia card.

The down side is that you have to make a tradeoff in reference to resolution vs framerate; since 3d over hdmi 1.4 does not support [email protected], you have to either run at 24hz or drop to 720p for 60hz.

Is this true for this projector or any other 3d projector. Are there any out there that do BOTH HDMI 1.4 3D and PC 3D? Is playing a 3D blu-ray on a pc considered HDM1 1.4 3D or PC 3D?

Here is the link to all of this: http://www.projectorcentral.com/optoma_hd33_3d_projector_review.htm?page=Conclusion


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

> Nevermind, I see the 3D-XL is an adapter the size of a small cable box. No thanks


That's the exact reason why I want to avoid buying it.



> My head is spinning with all of this.


That's why I went with Nvidia, haha. I found their website easier to use and more informative and their product specs _specifically_ claim that they work with the HD66 (as opposed to relying on a reseller or wishful thinking).

Your current drive should work. At most it would need a firmware update. This was a question I hadn't considered, and a good one before I fire off on a used PS3 bluray drive. According to wikipedia, they just use an updated encoding stream so as long as you have the software for it, you should be good. Tho if you want to make extra sure, find out what "profile" your drive or firmware is. If it's 5 or higher, you're good to go. see wikipedia blu ray rom profiles for more info

I hadn't heard of a difference between PC 3D and HDMI 3D, tho I do know that there was much debate about DVI vs HDMI vs Displayport. I think they all support it. If your card puts out HDMI 1.4, then you're good to go, as far as I know.


----------

